# bitter creek north recommendations



## dixiedragon (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going to order Leather and their vanilla stabilizer, since both have been highly recommended here.

Looking at the sale page, especially Heliotrope, Basil and Nectarine and Amber Vanilla. Any other recs? Thanks.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 19, 2014)

Besides their vanilla stabilizer, I also love their Violet & Birch FO. It's one of my favorite autumn scents.

 IrishLass


----------



## gsc (Nov 20, 2014)

I have never ordered from Bitter Creek - does their FO usually stick?  I see on their website they state "safe" percentage for using in soap.  Has anyone found they need to use more of the FO or is the typical .5%  ppo ample?


----------



## new12soap (Nov 20, 2014)

.5% ppo is really not typical, that is one half of one percent. "Safe" usage rates are very important and should always be followed!

I have not used BCN fragrances in soap, but I have used soaps friends have made using theirs, and they are very nice fragrances with a good strong scent.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 20, 2014)

"... is the typical .5% ppo ample? ..."

Seems a bit odd ... are you perhaps wanting to say 0.5 oz ppo? That's about 3% by weight of oils. In general for most FOs, 0.5 oz ppo is usually a safe dosage. It may be a bit on the light side as far as scent strength. I'm with New12soap -- I pay careful attention to the guidelines. When I order a new FO, I put the dosage, scent info, distributor name, cost, etc. in a spreadsheet so I can easily find all that as needed.

I have used BCN's sweetgrass FO. My hubby and I both like it in soap. When I've used it, it doesn't accelerate or discolor. Sticks pretty good.


----------



## hlee (Nov 21, 2014)

Clean Cotton is good and sticks.
I like their Oak moss and Amber also.


----------



## gsc (Nov 21, 2014)

I do not see Oakmoss FO or sweetgrass FO on BC website


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 21, 2014)

Oak Moss: http://cart.candlesupply.com/Oak-Moss-pr-19907.html#.VG_TBMt0ycw

 Sweet Grass: http://cart.candlesupply.com/Sweet-Grass-pr-19474.html#.VG_TOct0ycw 


 IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 21, 2014)

If you know what real live sweetgrass smells like right after it's been freshly dried and braided, the BCN's sweetgrass FO is a pretty good dupe. I'd say the FO is wee bit sweeter, a bit less green than the real thing, but awfully close.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 3, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Besides their vanilla stabilizer, I also love their Violet & Birch FO. It's one of my favorite autumn scents.
> 
> IrishLass


 
The Violet & Birch is on the clearence page. I'm buying some on your recommendation!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2014)

Dixie- believe it or not, that particular FO has been on their clearance/closeout list for at least 4 years now that I know of (that's about when I first bought any of it). Every time I go to buy more, I'll wonder if it's still there, and yep- it still is (thankfully)! lol


 IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL. Maybe you're the only buyer?

New question - BCN vs BCS. Are their FOs the same?


----------

